# Got an extra car? Sell it now!



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Mrs. Ignatowski and I decided to reduce our "fleet" by one, and sell our 2014 Odyssey, which we'd owned for 4 years (we had bought it off-lease). We looked at craigslist, facebook marketplace, cars.com prices, and got quotes from carvana & vroom. Vroom quoted $4k less than Carvana (bzzzt!) Carvana's quote was about $1500 to $2k less than what dealers were selling for on cars.com (and some of those prices aren't "real"). So it seemed like Carvana was probably about the same price as what we'd get on Craigslist, without the hassle. They booked a truck to come with a check 2 days later, so I knew they'd either take it or leave it (and not haggle)... and they took it. (but I was prepared to go the Craigslist/Marketplace route).

Anyways, we ended-up selling the Odyssey for about $6k less than we paid 4 years ago. $1500/year lost after buying a 3-year-old car seems like a good deal. If you have somehow ended-up with one more car than you really need, this is a good time to unload.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What trim, how many miles and what price, we want the details. 

But yes, I've sold 2 cars to Carvana over the summer and did really well. Also had a van totaled by insurance and got more than I paid for it 18 months and 60K miles later.It's a sellers market although I've noticed used car lots have started filling up.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In june am altima I think was worth $8500 cash in a trade in. I got $10,500 cash and leased a car with zero down. And left with a check


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

A few months ago we traded in our 2019 Elantra and got the same price we paid for it new in 2019.


----------



## DiffLock (Nov 21, 2021)

I sold my other car that I bought $4k below MSRP, for $5k over MSRP. Market is insane right now, specially if the car is as bulletproof as a 4Runner.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I sold my 2019 Accord Sport that I bought in May for around $20,000 to CarMax on Thursday for $27,000. I couldn't resist even though now I have only my new 2022 CR-V hybrid to do deliveries in. It is what it is though, I have always had delivery jobs and used my cars to deliver in. I will likely replace it soon though because I prefer two cars to split the miles between. I had a 2019 CR-V that I also sold to CarMax for $32,200 last month so I sold both to pay for the Hybrid CR-V which I paid for in cash.

I had a 2014 Accord that I put 35,000 miles on in one year so having a second car to put 17,000 mile on it instead would be much better. 17,000 miles is what I put on when I delivered pizza.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

how can a buyer buy from carmax. i would order and wait for a new one my 8500 trade in was $11k cash


----------

